# bestehende anlage mit power rail erweitern



## maxpapa (10 November 2008)

hallo ,
ich hab folgendes problem:
eine bestehende krananlage mit
- S7-315-2dp,(6ES7315-2AG10-0AB0)
- 6xSEW-umrichter 
- ET200s -erweiterung
- op77b

soll mit einem PowerRail-Booster erweitert werden.

die Umrichter und die ET200 liegen am profibus mit 1,5Mbit/s, das op77b an MPI.

da der PowerRail nur mit geringeren übertragungsraten arbeitet,wollen wir die MPI-schnittstelle auf DP umkonfigurieren und diesen zusammen mit dem op77 dort laufen lassen.

meine frage ist ,wie kann ich die MPI-schnittstelle auf DP
umändern.

vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## HaDi (10 November 2008)

Du willst die MPI-Schnittstelle der CPU auf DP umstellen ?
Das geht bei dieser CPU nicht, da brauchst du eine andere, z.B. eine 317-2.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Deltal (10 November 2008)

Oder eben ein CP setzen.


----------



## maxpapa (10 November 2008)

vielen dank für die antworten.
aus kostengründen soll die bestehende hardware nicht verändert/erweitert werden.
darum hätte ich da noch eine frage:
mit welcher übertragungsrate kann ich maximal meinen profibus laufen lassen,wenn ich den powerrail-booster direkt mit an den normalen profibus des kranes hänge.

ich frage hier hauptsächlich nach erfahrungswerten.
(keine schleifringe , sondern weiterführung mit ca.10m kupferleitung)

danke maxpapa


----------



## HaDi (10 November 2008)

Der PRB macht m.W. max. 500kBit/s, kannst aber selber mal im Handbuch blättern.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## maxpapa (5 Januar 2009)

hallo ,

wir haben jetzt eine cp342-5 baugruppe eingesetzt und mit einer angeschlossenen et200-baugruppe (aus DP-V0) läuft die sache astrein.
im ob1 werden die daten mit FC1/2 ausgetauscht.

jetzt soll die et200-baugruppe(IFM151) durch eine et200-pro steckerbaugruppe(IFM154) ersetzt werden. 
diese baugruppe fand ich nicht unter den dp-v0-geräten,also hab ich die 
normalen dp-slaves genommen. jetzt geht das auf fehler und funktioniert nicht mehr. 
meine frage ist nun, was kann ich da jetzt einsetzen ?

gruß maxpapa


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 Januar 2009)

maxpapa schrieb:


> hallo ,
> 
> wir haben jetzt eine cp342-5 baugruppe eingesetzt und mit einer angeschlossenen et200-baugruppe (aus DP-V0) läuft die sache astrein.
> im ob1 werden die daten mit FC1/2 ausgetauscht.
> ...


 


Du musst exakt das Gerät in den Gerätemanager einfügen. Wenn du es im Katalog nicht findest dann mach ein Update oder such dir dir GSD-Datei aus dem Internet. 
Poste mal die Siemens-Bestellnummer. Ich schau dann mal ob ich die GSD-Datei habe (Step7 V5.4 SP4)


----------



## maxpapa (6 Januar 2009)

hi,
die bestellnr. ist:

6ES7 154-1AA00-0AB0



gruß maxpapa


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Januar 2009)

maxpapa schrieb:


> hi,
> die bestellnr. ist:
> 
> 6ES7 154-1AA00-0AB0
> ...




Kennst du das schon ? LINK


----------



## maxpapa (6 Januar 2009)

@lipperlandstern

danke für deinen link .

ich habs aber bis jetzt noch nicht am laufen 
die et200-pro -baugruppe zeigt noch busfehler(BF) und an den modulen softwarefehler(SF).
morgen geht's weiter 

gruß maxpapa


----------



## maxpapa (16 Januar 2009)

hallo,

bin jetzt von der inbetriebnahme zurück und wollte mal die lösung meines "problemchens" ;-)  bekanntgeben.

erstmal vielen dank @lipperlandstern.

über den link hab ich mir die aktuelle gsd-datei und das handbuch runtergeladen. 
- zuerst hab ich den hw-katalog aktualisiert - die e200pro konnte ich dann
 unter "Weitere Feldgeräte -> I/O-Manager" finden und entsprechend in die 
 hardwarekonfiguration eintragen.
 ( an der CP342-5 dürfen nur geräte aus dem ordner "DP-VP0-Slaves" oder aus dem ordner " Weitere Feldgeräte" hängen )  

- lt. projektierung wurde die e200pro nur mit einer versorgungsspg.(1L+,1M)   betrieben.
   nach dem studium des handbuchs haben wir dann die verdrahtung   entsprechend korrigiert und 2L+,2M mit angeschlossen .

- die datenrate des busses mußten wir stufenweise verringern , bis er stabil lief 
  bei 500kbit/s ging gar nix,bei 187kbit/s war alles i.O. - das hat uns auch noch etwas aufgehalten. 

jetzt läuft's

gruß maxpapa


----------

